# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  chains for kids swing

## ajm

hi everybody, just got the phone call from home that the swing has broken again. same kid on it each time. first of all, the eyelet in the hinge (that attaches to the cross member) sheared through, so replaced with pigtails (sim to first image. just no hinge part - like a long bolt that is twisted at the end) from bunnings. next call was when the metal eyelets that are in the loop at the top of the rope broke apart, and the call just now was due to the 1/4 inch figure 8 swing hook (second image) that joined the chain ( used to replace the rope ) to the pigtail breaking. all of these breakages have been mid swing and its only due to this child being bitten by a cat soon after birth that she is still walking. I, on the other hand, do not think i will be so fortunate when i get home tonight. i can only think it is due to heat/friction between the pigtail hinge and the metal of the eyelet and now the metal of the figure 8 hook?? Any swing builder extroadinaires out there that know what to use so i can keep this fine pair of pins (and to keep the kids out of wheelchairs)?

----------


## Bros

I hope it tells you something in that there are serious problems with the swing next time someone could get hurt. I built a swing for my kids then it got used by my grandkids and I built it out of 50mm water pipe and the swing part was 10mm chain and shackle another shackle then 12mm silver rope with a thimble in the end so I well and truely over designed it and over the 30yrs only had to replace the rope a couple of times.

----------


## ajm

Thanks Bros. Breakages generally tell you something is wrong. I came here for advice. The reprimands I can get at home.  
So what hinges did you use at the top?

----------


## Bros

12mm pins with eyes in the end all welded to the top rail then chain and rope from there. Advise is limited as we have no pics.

----------


## ajm

Pins with eyes? Do you mean eye bolts? The ones that are similar to cargo tie down points for roof racks but with a longer pin? 
 Tapa

----------


## Moondog55

It's been a very long time since I made a swing for the kids but I think I used 12mm/half inch eye bolts and 8mm Hercaloy chain, lifting shackles at each end.

----------


## doovalacky

I don't have access to a pic but the one I built for the nephew used a bracket style similar to this one.  
12mm chain which was one continuous loop under seat to other side straight into bracket. The chain didn't stop at the bracket but looped around top bar and was shackled back to itself.
The top bar was made out of boiler tube which is really thick wall pipe, 10-12mm. 
If you have one of those domestic K-mart jobs throw it in the bin. They are far too light for any kid beyond 2-3 old.

----------


## Bros

> Pins with eyes? Do you mean eye bolts? The ones that are similar to cargo tie down points for roof racks but with a longer pin?

  Mine were made out of a 12mm cutoff piece of heavy duty pipe welded to the 12mm piece that went through the top rail.

----------


## METRIX

These guys sell commercial grade stuff.  https://www.playgroundparts.com.au/p...-and-bearings/

----------


## ajm

> I don't have access to a pic but the one I built for the nephew used a bracket style similar to this one.  
> 12mm chain which was one continuous loop under seat to other side straight into bracket. The chain didn't stop at the bracket but looped around top bar and was shackled back to itself.
> The top bar was made out of boiler tube which is really thick wall pipe, 10-12mm. 
> If you have one of those domestic K-mart jobs throw it in the bin. They are far too light for any kid beyond 2-3 old.

  That's the hinge I am going to get now. I will also redo the chain in a similar fashion to what you describe. I like the idea of it looping over the top rail as a fail-safe.  
And no it's not a Kmart. It's actually made of 100mm koppers logs - 2 in a high X bolted together at each end of the cross member. The footings are into the ground about 700mm each.  
The first break was old hardware. I should have replaced it straight up. These other two have to be heat related.  
 Tap

----------


## ajm

> These guys sell commercial grade stuff.  https://www.playgroundparts.com.au/p...-and-bearings/

  Thanks metrix. Will have a look. 
Tap

----------


## ajm

> Mine were made out of a 12mm cutoff piece of heavy duty pipe welded to the 12mm piece that went through the top rail.

  So a cross-section of the pipe welded onto a bolt? 
 Tap

----------


## Bros

> So a cross-section of the pipe welded onto a bolt? 
>  Tap

   Almost the bolt was a short length of 12mm round bar that went through the top bar and was welded to the top bar. 
Seeing you have now indicated the construction material wrapping the chain around the top rail and fix it so it doesnt turn you can hang quality rope or chain from it.
In the parks the chain is about 6 or 8mm short link which over the length would be flexible.

----------


## droog

I dont think chain is the right method to fix this, a straight jacket will stop them from getting on the swing and breaking it !😁😁😁

----------

